# Driver EyeToy pour mac.



## R5555 (12 Mars 2005)

Voilà, je me demandais si un groupe travaillait à porter les driver windows de l'EyeToy sur mac ( pour l'utiliser avec iChat par exemple ), j'ai regarder les drivers de IOTExpert et Macam, et apparemment aucun de ces deux groupes ne supporte encore cette superbe webcam à bas prix  ^o^.
Vous en savez plus ?


----------



## Pivo (8 Septembre 2006)

Un an plus tard... Le nouveau macam supporte la eyetoy. Par contre je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser avec Skype ou Yahoo Messenger. Je vois mon image dans quicktime et macam mais rien d'autre.

Ils parlent de "early support", donc pas complet je pense. Patience!




R5555 a dit:


> Voilà, je me demandais si un groupe travaillait à porter les driver windows de l'EyeToy sur mac ( pour l'utiliser avec iChat par exemple ), j'ai regarder les drivers de IOTExpert et Macam, et apparemment aucun de ces deux groupes ne supporte encore cette superbe webcam à bas prix  ^o^.
> Vous en savez plus ?


----------

